# Pill stuck in throat burp regurgitated powder



## teeny5 (Mar 27, 2010)

Crazy thing just happened to me.  I took my pills and it felt like one kinda go stuck.  I waited for a minute and then burped.  When I burped dust from one if the pulls came out of my mouth!  It felt aweful.  Reminded me if when I got in a car accident and the air bags deployed.  Now I feel like my throat was burned and it kinda feels weird all the way down.  
Has this ever happened to anyone else?  I thought the pills wouldn't dissolve till they got to your stomach.  I took 2 Colazal one Prozac and a Zyrtec.  I would assume it was the Colazol that opened based on the amount of powder.


----------



## My Butt Hurts (Mar 28, 2010)

OMG Teeny!
I'm sorry that I laughed at this.  A lot.  Like - 3 times.
It's not funny, it's just the way it was written.
I strangely remember this happening to me once, but I can't for the life of me remember what med it was.  I think I did a barf and cough combo though, not a burp.  And I don't remember it burning.
Just when you think nothing else strange can happen... it happens, huh?


----------



## alexandros8 (Mar 28, 2010)

I have had this happen before.  Drink a lot of water!


----------



## teeny5 (Mar 28, 2010)

MBH-don't feel bad for laughing.   It is funny!  

I did drink a lot if water!


----------



## bethyd78 (Mar 28, 2010)

Yeah 
It has happened to me eat a piece of bread or just eat something be careful that the burning stops tho. Once I had antbx get stuck and I got an esophageal ulcer
Bethy


----------



## mikeyarmo (Mar 28, 2010)

I have had similar things happen with food (especially peanut butter) but not with a pill. I have swallowed a pill and thrown up 30 seconds after that and I was able to see the prechewed pill quite clearly (I know that was too :redface: ).

When I have these situations I try to just drink water and see if I can dislodge the item somehow.


----------



## Jeff D. (Mar 28, 2010)

I had something similar happen although it didn't hurt.  It was a ZMA capsule with a powder on the inside.  I took it and then burped and I had white powder come out my mouth a nose.  It was very bad tasting but I don't remember any pain.


----------



## dreamintwilight (Mar 28, 2010)

LOL...this sounds like something you see in a comic strip or something! I've had pills get stuck in my throat before, but I've never burped out powder. Had no idea that could happen!

I'm wondering...do you take pills with water or do you swallow pills then drink water afterwards? Perhaps if it is the latter you may want to try drinking the pills with water? Just a thought.


----------



## Jeff D. (Mar 28, 2010)

Haha, I swallowed it with a lot of water.  I think the one I took was a bit broken and I burped within a second or so after swallowing.  I've since stopped taking it.lol


----------



## Cookie (Mar 29, 2010)

On two separate occasions, I have vomited an entire Lialda capsule. The first time, it was two capsules (I take 4) and it was about 18 hours after I had taken them. Hurt like heck coming up. I know they are supposed to be time-release, but jeeez!


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 29, 2010)

I usually take a drink, swallow half and let the rest crate a pool in the back of my mouth, drop the pills in the pool and then swallow and take a few drinks after. Pills tend to not get stuck as often when I do it this way and you don't have to taste icky pills like Prednisone. Doesn't always fully work especially with large pills (always take large pills one at a time). I swallowed a big ol multi vitamin and was burping up that nasty flavor for a while. Drink more than you think you need and keep drinking when you can feel the pill that's stuck.


----------



## dreamintwilight (Mar 29, 2010)

Yes, I always take my pills with the "pool" method too. My dad almost choked in the airport once because he swallows his vitamins dry followed by liquid. That's the exact reason I don't do it that way, not to mention you taste the ickiness of uncoated pills.


----------



## teeny5 (Mar 29, 2010)

I didn't take the pills with more than just a sip of water, but I'm thinking one must have been cracked or something.  Wish I could have seen it happening to me, it would have been hilarious!


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Mar 29, 2010)

I hate it when pills not only get stuck but then slowly goes down and skids..Prednisone and flagyl is gross if you dont get it down the first time yuck!


----------



## dreamintwilight (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah, Flagyl is the worst. Ick.


----------



## tinkerella (Dec 17, 2015)

I know this is an ancient thread, but I have to respond...as I was googling this EXACT thing today. I just took my bedtime cocktail (I work nights) and bam. Powder burp with added bonus of a nose powder cloud!!:dusty:

I thought I was alone in this, as this was rather embarrassing and I'm thankful for the privacy of home internet. 

This happens about once a week for me. And it's always when I do the nighttime cocktail. I take 4 meds, and 2 of them are capsules-Cymbalta and Nortriptyline. From my research, I've narrowed it down to the Nortrip. I take the 2 pills with a nice big drink and forget that this happens sometimes. But boy, do I remember as soon as it happens! The burning in the throat and nose tingling (as if you are going to sneeze along with burning?0 lasts for about half an hour before I can tolerate it again.

I might take suggestions here and put them to use! I'm going to ask if I can mix this in applesauce or something. The capsules seem to be causing my issue.

Again, I apologize for reviving an ancient thread...but it was just what I was looking for!


----------

